
China Is Maneuvering for International Leadership as the United States Falters - koolhead17
https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/china/2020-03-18/coronavirus-could-reshape-global-order
======
NicoJuicy
Perhaps the only accomplishment of the current US president :)

How he handles other people/nations is truelly a president unworthy and the
effects will only be visible when it is too late.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
My children will bear the likely end of worldwide american leadership that
trump brought and emphasized with his fumbling at this critical time. It's yet
another way trump's supporters and enablers in the republican party bear
shame.

